# Do I need a light?



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I am sitting here getting ready to order my very first Kindle and enjoy laying in bed to read at night.  Do I need to purchase a separate light for it to do so if I don't want to have other lights on in the bedroom?  If I do what do you recommend?  I see some that are separate and others that are attached to a cover.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, you need a light to read in bed if you don't want any other lights in the room on.  Think of the Kindle like a paperback book.  If you could see a book to read, then you'll be able to see the Kindle.  If you needed a light, then you'll need a light with a Kindle.

Any light will work.  Except I would avoid the lights that are built into covers.  Some folks had problems with those and I haven't heard much about if they had resolved the issues or not.  For now, avoid those.  Just get one that clips on to the top of your Kindle so you don't have to hold it.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

Which light that clips on do you recommend?


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Uh-oh, I guess I'd better get one of these too if I want to read in bed...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i use my m-edge cover with the light specifically made for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Just pony up and spend the money for the official lighted case. Its the best one out there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Madeline said:


> Any light will work. Except I would avoid the lights that are built into covers. Some folks had problems with those and I haven't heard much about if they had resolved the issues or not. For now, avoid those. Just get one that clips on to the top of your Kindle so you don't have to hold it.


I've not got a cover with a light but understand from those who do that they work just great. Even turn off when the Kindle goes to sleep so if YOU fall asleep the light doesn't drain the battery. The covers are available on Amazon as "lighted kindle covers". There are also many covers available from mEdge that work with a light that slips into the cover. And there's something called the Kandle that clips onto the Kindle itself. Really. . .lots and lots of options. . .check out kindle accessories at Amazon. . . .

BTW, I'm going to move this post to the accessories forum here.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

the mighty bright is a good option


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've had the lighted amazon cover since they first came out.  It works great, and I've never had any problems with it.  I love it and it's so convenient to use whenever the need arises.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I've tried three book lights to date:

*Mighty Bright TravelFlex Book Light, Black* - This is a nice, inexpensive option that runs on normal batteries. It only has one brightness setting.
*Kandle* - This one put out the least amount of light of the three. It runs on "button" batteries, and you need a small screwdriver to open the compartment for the batteries. I really liked the lightweight, compact form of this light.
*M-Edge e-Luminator 2* - This is designed for the M-Edge covers, but works fine with my Oberon cover. It runs on regular batteries and features two light settings. So far, I like this one the best because of the two light settings, and smaller neck seems to make it easier to focus the light on the Kindle screen.


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

I purchased the Amazon lighted cover and am very happy with it. I never forget to bring the light with me so if I find myself in a dim room and wanting to read the light is right there to be pulled out and used. The bottom left corner of the screen gets the least light, but plenty to use. It is run off the Kindle battery so as others have mentioned if you fall asleep while reading, when the Kindle goes to sleep the light goes out. 

As you mentioned reading in bed, the one downfall of the cover light will depend on your sleeping situation. The light is in a fixed position. If you sleep with someone if they are on your left they will catch a lot of ambient lighting. Adjusting the position of the cover flap can reduce this effect but is something to keep in mind. 

@Madeline What issues have you heard of with lighted covers? I know the non-lighted Amazon covers had reboot problems, but nothing on the lighted ones.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

So far I haven't had any problems with the lighted Kindle case.  I know I read some mention of "Kindles rebooting" w/the lighted cover, but so far - so good. (knocks on 'noggin').  

I just wish Oberon would put out a lighted case.  I wrote to them but they said they had no plans in the near future to do so.

The light is very unobtrusive.  I use it at night when I read and sometimes in the day in not-so-well-lit places.


----------



## kindle_maniac (Jan 29, 2011)

TerryB said:


> So far I haven't had any problems with the lighted Kindle case. I know I read some mention of "Kindles rebooting" w/the lighted cover, but so far - so good. (knocks on 'noggin').


Many people say that their covers are causing problems. You say yours is fine. What shall I do, as I'm planning to buy one like that?


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

kindle_maniac said:


> Many people say that their covers are causing problems. You say yours is fine. What shall I do, as I'm planning to buy one like that?


I believe the problem is with the non-lighted covers, not the lighted covers.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

LOVE my lighted cover. I've bought 6 kindles with lighted covers for various family members, no one has had a problem... awesome!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Have purchased many lights and have been generally disappointed in many of them.  Thus far, Kandle seems to be my preference.  Haven't tried the lighted case.


----------



## Shelby (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got the official Amazon lighted cover, and it is fantastic. Can't say enough about it. If you think you need a light, just get this cover.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

The problems were with the NON-LIGHTED cases.  That is why they are no longer being sold by Amazon.  If you want the convenience of having the light where ever and when ever, I would get the lighted case.


----------



## mrmsmop (Mar 24, 2011)

Good idea! I just got a kindle and I want to be able to read in bed too!


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought a Kindle cover from Oberon and ended up buying the M-Edge e-Luminator 2 light which works perfectly.  It slides right in between the Kindle and the Oberon cover and fits pretty snuggly and lights up the page perfectly.  I bought mine at Staples to see if I would like it because they have a 14 day no questions asked return policy.


----------

